# SS Access 5 conditions report



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Got to access road 5 by 7:50 this morning; many wade fishermen in the water and saw some specs being caught. I could not believe the lite NNE winds that accompanied me to the beach! Water was a semi-sandy green with only small breakers at the shoreline. TONS of bait in the water but did not once see birds working the waters for the 6 hours I was there. Mullet, bluefish, ribbonfish, Spanish macs, etc. WATER WAS FULL OF CRABS! 

I yakked out two shark baits about 230 yards offshore (large cut mullet), returned o shore before tossing out two rigs each with live mullet. Four long rods out, zero runs but did land a small Blacktip. The other three hooks came in bare. Did the same a second time. Had one live mullet rig cut off (likely by a Mackerel), the other three returned to me bare. Again, the water where I was, was FULL OF CRABS! While stringing a third sizeable Whiting, I found the first two Whiting being gorged on by three large crabs, and my stringer floats and the Whiting were at the surface in mid-chest deep water. I even got crabs in my cast net! I netted 3-4 different species of fish per castnet toss; maybe 30-35 fish in just the three times I threw it, but ZERO large takers on the surf rods. Except for the small Blacktip, every hook came in bare. The crabs even took out the live mullet I threw in just a matter of minutes. Did see a small twister try to drop out of a cloud over Surfside near the causeway as I was wading in after tossing a long rod. Watched it dip and lengthen, then kind of bounce around, but it never touched down. By the time I got to my camera it was less than half its size then disappeared back up and into the cloud it dropped from. Bottom-line: what looked like nearly classic late June conditions proved to be unfruitful. Hope others had better luck.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I was between 4 and 5 last night and this morning. You are right though, the water was full of crab. You should have seen it last night. Once the tide came in there was more bait fish than I have ever seen and the crabs where all up and down the beach and in the water. It was crazy.

Fished yesterday from 4pm-8pm and didn't catch anything, not even a bite. There was bait but I can only guess it was b/c the tide was out.

Got up this morning about 6am and in the water by 6:30. Didn't start catching until 8am. Water was pretty clear, 3ft visibility and sandy.

Got a nice 20.5" trout that was FAAAATTTT. Looked much bigger b/c it was so fat. Threw back a couple 15-16's Then caught a SMACK and drag started screaming. Wasn't sure what it was until I got it in close but had an idea b/c my buddy had his line cut clean a little earlier. It was pretty exciting. After that it got real slow and we got out of the water about 10am. So between two of us we only had 3 keeper trout and 1 SMACK.

Saw a couple of guys to the left and right catching a few, I think I saw one guys stringer with about 5 or 6, but it wasn't nearly as good as I would have thought it should be. Maybe they feed heavily last night with all the bait in the water. It was crazy.


----------



## saltyakker (Jun 26, 2007)

Was at access #5 also this morning, got there around 6:15 and the fishermen were already lined up as far as you could see. My neighbor and I managed to box 11 on a variety - gold spoon, plastic, and croaks. Was not as easy as I thought it would be either. Conditions looked great!


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Glad I slept in this morning. I'm still sore from the last 3 days. The last few days have been nice though.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Also went to the surf, around access #5.

Got there around 5:30, entered #5 and turned left. Drove about halfway to #6 before I found a good spot to insert myself into the fisherman queue. Got on waders, belt and headed to...the 2nd bar. But everyone else - and I mean EVRYONE ELSE - was at the 3rd bar. And that's where I saw the rafts of mullet blowing up. Went back to the truck to ditch the waders and get my shoes back on. That walk/hop/swim to the last bar was a little unnerving, but made it and re-commenced fishing. Threw Super Spook Jr, then suspending rattle trap, then soft plastics, and finally spoons. Actually had the most hits on the spoons; the silver ones.
Caught dink specs, sand trout, and lots of whiting. Something pulled some drag off my reel before self-releasing. And something cut my line halfway between me and my lure; I'm guessing a smack. A rain squall pushed down the beach from SLP, headed West. It was weird, because the sun was brightly shining while it rained on us. With no keeper trout to show for four hours of fishing, I put up around 10 for the long drive home. Still a good day in God's country.


----------



## joeletx (Jun 1, 2014)

Where is the access #5? is it close to Freeport north jetty? or is it between Galveston and SLP?

Thanks!


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Between surfside and San Luis pass. But it's not those conditions anymore windy and rough as hell


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

joeletx said:


> Where is the access #5? is it close to Freeport north jetty? or is it between Galveston and SLP?
> 
> Thanks!


Pins are approximate. The road along the surf is 257, or the Bluewater highway.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Nathan C said:


> Between surfside and San Luis pass. But it's not those conditions anymore windy and rough as hell


With no end in sight.


----------



## joeletx (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks Sancroix! It is good to know whenever I can get away.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks like Monday may be the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Can anyone give me a heads up on the sand as far as driving is concerned? Never been to SS. 2WD prisoner here but i'm fine with park and walk if that is an option? Would appreciate any info. Thanks


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Lagavulin62 said:


> Can anyone give me a heads up on the sand as far as driving is concerned? Never been to SS. 2WD prisoner here but i'm fine with park and walk if that is an option? Would appreciate any info. Thanks


Last Saturday was fine. However I did see a front wheel drive car get stuck as he turned in a little tight to the dunes.


----------

